# small delivery. well the whole BNR34 nismo catalogue



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So the remainder of the catalogue arrived today, (18 huge boxes from DHL, they had to send 2 dedicated trucks haha) R35 brakes, ton of oem bits etc

Big thanks to the team at Omori and good friend Hannah at Trust Kikaku

nismo titanium exhaust, etc etc

z tune fenders and wheels are on back order but arrive end of month

rest of the stuff is on previous post here









Robson Interior R34 GT-R







www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

Madness. Cant wait to see the end product.


----------



## Stbuk (Aug 5, 2019)

Incredible. Is it in the garden because you had to sell the house or because the significant other kicked you out?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

because i literally have no space. the rest of the photos on the above thread i linked to. All being collected and transported out to build location anyway


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Living the dream Matty


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

AWESOME!! 
F**k Christmas!


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

Very impressive. Is that a side flow ARC radiator?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes its an ARC rad for R34. Hope that helps.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I am never going to comment on the other halves amazon deliveries again...


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Brilliant lol ain’t no delivery like a nismo delivery lol and an ARC item as well it’d take me 2 weeks to open that lol and I’d look at it for another 2 

drooling 


fantastic

The roof lining now that is nice , can’t be nismo ? Can it ... ??

lovely


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No it’s not Nismo, it’s by Robson leather. Oem item redone. ( other Bits on the thread link ) 

more ordered & incoming


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

All packed and off to the workshop


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow!

I know it's rude to ask but guarantee i'm not the only one thinking it...


How much did all that costs ?


Be funny reading this thread back in 5years time when all the prices have tripled and it will seem like peanuts


Dave


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

id rather not say the price, but more than a list price 35


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Completely understand, very jealous and super excited to see it all added to the car


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

People just have to be realistic on costs, shipping, duties.vat etc these days (as well as the cost of the car).

Nismo do keep putting up some prices of items, or deplete stock, then re-issue at a much later date.

just to be completely clear.

i am project managing this, from helping to source the car (super clean non v spec 34 in bayside, with full service history from new), to helping with all my connections over nearly 20 years etc and the contacts i have at TK, Robson and Nismo. There will be some very exclusive parts on this, many of which will be unique to this car in the UK from various suppliers including Omori.

Its for a forum member on here, who i am sure will make himself known.

Super nice guy. Parts were delivered to me, so i can check it all over and arranged transport to the location where the car is to be completed.

Before anyone else thinks i am re-selling or charging. i am not charging for anything, and doing this to help out a fellow member.

it has taken alot of my time over the last 8months or so, but i am happy that someone will get their dream car. As a gtr owner, i felt it was a sense of duty that he got exactly the requirements he wanted.

next stop, parts fitting, and paint.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Will be a hell of a build, top notch upgrades there. Must be cool to be able to install all at once and see the transformation. You're right about Nismo, waited 5 months for my bonnet and suddenly they added another 6 months of waiting and still not sure if it will be extended. Did not expect this kind of service fm nismo, really disappointed at them.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The only item from nismo we struggled with, was the catch tank. (it was discontinued the week we ordered)

Its not really Nismo's fault. Priority is given to the customers who's cars are at Omori. There is a long and i mean long list of those having work at the moment from discussions i had the other week. Although that said, would depend on how your distributor has ordered, (via another distributor) or direct. Typically it would not be direct, due to the pricing structure.

Covid had a big impact on the production of certain items. Also there is a huge increase in demand for their products and services during this time. (especially the aero items). More so also as 34s have become more in demand.

last summer, around 10 of these bonnets were on the shelf at TK ready to ship. Post youtube video, all were sold within a couple of days.

The bonnet was quite easy, waited about 7 weeks, was lucky, but factored in plenty of lead time for all the items.

Next is the create engine


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Carbon diffuser from Omori being shipped 

( same as z tune)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo lms ordered & given priority for shipping ( TK now have stock ) 19” version should look great


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

I do hope there will be before and after photos of the car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have posted before, the photos of the car  but here you go


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pre any cleaning or detail


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

shipped thursday, arrived today. cant argue with that


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fenders , front diffuser etc all arrived

as have the new old oem stock injector harnesses

using my 34 one for inspiration had to get the same for the 32& bayside 34


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

1st drive for new owner 

Now the parts go on


----------



## R33CAB (Dec 2, 2019)

Some very noice parts there, and i am jealous of no man, until now, its gonna be a some 34 that, looking forward to the engine sector of it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh those 19s look quite different from the 18s


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Much deeper dish Toni


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

_Slightly off thread but anyone have a link to current Nismo parts catalogues in English. All the ones I've found start off in english but detailed pages are in Japanese and seem to give Translate a headache! Tia._


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The bespoke parts are not listed 

but









NISMO | NISMO PARTS CATALOGUE NISMO PARTS LINE UP


View the catalogue of the special packages and parts which give you excellent quality and true performance.




www.nismo.co.jp


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks. Thats the one I found and the detail pages are in Japanese though...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah right i see. Yeah only the print ones have the english.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Post detail, just to see where we stand & for the insurance record.

next step parts fitting and paint


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Almost a shame to take that one apart!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s going back together lol just will look very different inside & out 

interior still dark etc so colour scheme & contrast the same


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

on the move this morning


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

Question about the Arc Side Flow radiator, Does the fan shroud still get installed onto the Arc side flow? Iv found a few members threads but i didnt see the fan shroud. Reason for asking is that im looking at getting one and based on the pics on RHDjapan it doesnt show any mounting points for the shroud so im just curious. Deciding on the Arc Side Flow or getting their regular one.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I'm not knocking anyone's build, but I would have thought you'd have started with a V-Spec if you're splashing so much cash. 🤔

It's sure to be very nice though. 👌🏻


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Exhaust on


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

(ignore the heat shield, have a brand new one being fitted)


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

😲 It's a twin pipe all the way down to the back seat level. Interesting. 🤔


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sure is Scott.

on your earlier question. we did look at v specs, but for the extra, (probably a 15-20k premium, which wasnt an issue for budget) the brakes were being changed for 35 kit, the front diffuser was being swapped out for a nismo one, diffuser was wanting to be new etc (rear) so wasnt really worth the premium imo

There seems to be alot of the usual "fan boy" USA talk about v specs non v specs etc, they are essentially the same bar a few parts


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Aren't the rear diffs and Attessa different on v-spec? 

Or are you changing the diff anyway? 

I can fully see the logic in it though.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah the diff is different. its staying the same. TBH mine (non v spec) has the cusco diff, and works fine, not sure what my buddy plans to do with this, he likes the way it drives so probably will just keep it as is for now.

engine is the big ticket item, but for that, we must head to japan in person


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

So will the car actually be used or tucked away never to see the light of day.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it will be used by the owner, but obviously have to think about security with the value of something like this.

it may make it to a meet or two but thats down to the owner.

cant say i have ever taken my 34 to a meet for probably about 7 years now


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matty32 said:


> *There seems to be alot of the usual "fan boy" USA talk about v specs non v specs etc, they are essentially the same bar a few parts
> 
> 
> *


Some things Skyline related will never change matty32. I remember when I was looking for a Skyline GT-R of My Own to use and abuse, Everyone I spoke to seemed totally shocked because I was looking for a non V-Spec version of the breed. 

From My perspective after watching for years Rocket Ronnie and His non V-Spec 33 in various Jap Magazines, DVD's and many TOTB Events, He proved to Me that the standard GT-R with the mechanical Differential was indeed the best way to go for consistent results and reliability too! 

JM2PW!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> Some things Skyline related will never change matty32. I remember when I was looking for a Skyline GT-R of My Own to use and abuse, Everyone I spoke to seemed totally shocked because I was looking for a non V-Spec version of the breed.
> 
> From My perspective after watching for years Rocket Ronnie and His non V-Spec 33 in various Jap Magazines, DVD's and many TOTB Events, He proved to Me that the standard GT-R with the mechanical Differential was indeed the best way to go for consistent results and reliability too!
> 
> JM2PW!


Whatever happened to Rocket Ronnie?
Not heard that name for years


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

That exact thought went through my head too!


TREG said:


> Whatever happened to Rocket Ronnie?
> Not heard that name for years


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

he grew up and realised that pumping tens of £ into an old japanese bucket is not sensible lol 

on a serious note, life takes over, job security, houses, kids, divorces, marriage, etc

commitments change.

its whats happened to alot of my friends


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cooler fitted, with HKS hard pipes. 

have the nismo carbon versions of the pipework going on, but its going on when the new engine is delivered, so the HKS ones are a temp solution until then.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo intercooler pipes ordered to replace the HKS ones


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Airbox arrived


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Same as the one on my 32


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Love it! 
Keep it coming!

Might not comment on every update but I´m following!


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm upgrading my car vicariously through these posts... lol.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Oil cooler going on


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Few more bits added now


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

coming together nicely


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup, goes to paint next month, just adding what we can before then


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bracing starting to go on


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tyres & wheels on


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Those brake disks almost look fake


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I know. It’s because they brand new out the box. Brackets are perfect fit as you would expect from Nismo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

New MFD now in


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Seats out front and rear, headliner etc 

all being replaced


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

More goodies from Robson fitted


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Rear seats in


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Those are a bit special


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup, nothing but the best being fitted. It’s nice to see the owner getting very excited on this build & his ownership.

next stop is paint next month


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’ve been inspired by this build for my own 34 which is being undertaken so picked up the optional gold ( unused) badge set


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Seats going in - official licenced GTR logo from Nissan via Robson


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Il give you a hint as to what’s next


----------



## Neil_skyline_gtr (Sep 4, 2021)

Those seats are a bit tasty! 😍

Before reading your thread, not heard of Robson. So are they the only offically licensed upholstery company to do GTR branding or are there others too?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They are the only company in japan licensed by Nissan to do the official gtr logo on interior 

feel free to check my 32 thread 

been friends with them for over a decade 

they did my 32,34 

ive asked them to help on this build too


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

My 32


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

before & after shot


----------



## dodd90 (Feb 27, 2021)

This thread is just epic!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wait until the future updates ;-) 

engine will be the icing on cake


----------



## dodd90 (Feb 27, 2021)

matty32 said:


> Wait until the future updates ;-)
> 
> engine will be the icing on cake


Surely a build this mad will end up in SH for a good read?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

;-)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

New sunline racing lights in ( ordered new oem set & sent to sunline for manufacture)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trip out today to have final check over before it goes to paint next week


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

WOW JUST WOW
Congratulations to the Owner and to Matty, this build is outstanding, and a credit to the GTR community.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Best is yet to come =-)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Another GT-R is keeping it company


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Small item but it’s the details that count

new (grab) handles

currently at Robson to be leathered in nappa with dark grey stitch to match the seats etc


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Handles now done


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Is the owner looking to sell once complete


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nope afraid this is a keeper and tbh the costs involved are eye watering


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

harry007 said:


> Is the owner looking to sell once complete


theres a good reason also why he isn’t selling his dream


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So for consistency on the thread / build

After some discussion with Mine’s & a face to face visit to discuss which a friend (& fellow GTR owner ) was able to help with, Mine’s are now in the process of supplying their 2.8 engine

There are a few changes which we have specified over the standard 2.8 offering , that includes the HKS 2.8 high response kit to be used as a base as well as utilising Reimax for some parts & Omori to supply a new N1 block , head etc some Of the other spec I’m unable to share in public

This is something which has been in discussion for a while & im pleased to say the owner & friend is super happy that Nakayama - san will be building his engine


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Were Omori able to supply a block then? I was told Nismo had a year long waiting list when I was looking for one a couple of months ago.

Fortunately Trust K had a few of blocks and heads in stock at a decent enough price so I got them from there.. nobody else could source one.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup Omori supplied it no problem


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Handles arrived safely


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

small update. Regarding the block, Omori are taking a little longer than expected - defo not 12 months.

( I thought it had arrived at Mine’s. so my error but unable to explain what the delay is at omori but they doing everything they can) 

so to save time, & as TK had stock, everyone involved agreed to get the block over to Mines asap

so 3.5m yen later..

The starting piece of the jigsaw …


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mines now have the engine 

cam covers now being painted in cackle mines finish

nismo plenum posted to mines and will be finished in same colour

It’s all happening


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

After another discussion , gearsets being changed to Mines spec & the carbon prop shaft from them 

similar to Dino’s upgrade on his project R34









Project GT-R: Lightening The Driveline - Speedhunters


Tuning is not only about upping power and shooting for greater performance, it’s about refinement too. One of the nicest upgrades I’ve ever made to Project GT-R was replacing the slipping stock clutch with something more durable. At the time, ATS had been on the market for a couple of years with...




www.speedhunters.com


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

So did you guys buy TK's last Nismo plenum?? I went to buy one last night and they are out of stock 😂

Also notice they are out of bare N1 blocks now.. was lucky to get on when I did as I don't think any more are going to be available any time soon.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No idea if it was the last one I’m afraid. Purchased it 3 weeks ago, only just shipped it.

it’s in the Japanese postal service delivery system. Arrives at mines tomorrow so it can. be. painted


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

I guess it was - they had stock last time I checked haha. Never mind, I'm not in a rush. 

Ordered a Nismo FMIC from them instead to satisfy me for now


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just waiting on the 34 to come back from paint to fit everything 

don’t need any more parts for now, although Ive been buying some bits for mine


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

By the way, what are you planning on doing with the PCV system? Seems the Nismo catch can is unobtainable now and the only one I've found which comes close is the Radium one, who unfortunately don't have a fitting kit for the R33/R34. Tempted to get one of theirs anyway and have something fabricated up. Wish I could find a Nismo one though.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Won’t be running a catch tank for now. Engine won’t go in until early next year & maybe mines can knock one up for him. 

will be searching for a place who can fit it ( the engine) 

nismo one , may be found on yahoo, but you never know


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Visit to Mines today , all going very nicely 

owner . Super happy with progress

won’t be long now


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

work continues at Mines on the engine, updates look amazing 

on a side note …

Tour of Mines


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Meanwhile at Mines (good friend gets upgraded ) 









New Mine's Silence-VX Pro Titan III Exhaust! (Mine's Visit, Part 1)


The definitive blog on the BCNR33 Skyline R33 GT-R




www.r33gt-r.com


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks nice - I'm wondering what to do with my exhaust, I have an HKS High Power Silent at the moment but considering a swap when I have my engine built.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just depends on what quality you want 

HKS is fine


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Yea, I'm happy with the HKS, might just fancy a change though. Depends in what condition it is in when it comes off really.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Depends on how long it’s been on for and if you drive in only sunny weather etc 

HKS ones tend to rust (same as any steel system )

my Trust system is Ti but too loud For me now

the one on this R34 is the weldina Ti & the car will only be driven in warm weather


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So the updates are 

mines engine ready to ship in the next month (will be going air fright as sea freight is too slow )

ahead of shipping the plan is to document the final piece of boxing it up

ecu needs to be sent to japan for mapping by Mines

whilst that’s happening the carbon ceramics are ready at Midland Brakes

car is in final paint process as we speak


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lots more shots arrived over night from Dino
posting 2 here but 😎👌


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cars paint is now finished 

new oem windscreen from trust now shipped


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Simon at Midland brakes is great to work with too 

carbon ooooh

(they ready this week)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Last few bits - thanks again to trust kikaku


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice !
Never had the to see the carbon air box this close.
Do you know if it makes a noticeable difference ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s a snorkel - it will be paired to the R tune bonnet and Nismo carbon airbox


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

engine about to be shipped from Mines but need to seem ecu there & few other parts so that it runs perfect

engine light I’ll be fitted in U.K. , paint now done 😎

owner can soon enjoy the car 👌😎


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Collection day from paint shop. Everything is new / it is like being the first owner in 2000


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

matty32 said:


> Collection day from paint shop. Everything is new / it is like being the first owner in 2000
> 
> View attachment 274137
> View attachment 274138


Stunning mate.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Next stop Mines for mapping


----------



## Bush (Jan 12, 2020)

What's the benefit of that, over a stand alone? Is it just in keeping with being original and Nisan/Nismo parts, or is it that mines can dial it in better than tuners in the UK?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s what mines advise for their engine as they know how they built it and it will be run with thsi ecu pre shipping. I’m sure haltech etc is more modern tech but mines know what they doing 😎

plus for 34 it runs the NATS so needs to work with that& Specific coding


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Oh my


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Simonh said:


> Oh my


Ignore the brakes. ceramics being fitted


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ecu arrived with Dino - next stop Mines


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just a huge thanks to Aki & Dino for travelling to Mines today and buttoning down the last few details 

carbon prop arrived as well


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

All coming together


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So they fitted 👍 carbon ceramics (discs / pads) supplied by Midland brakes - R35 set up supplied by Nismo via Trust Kikaku 

i believe it’s the first R34 in the U.K. with this set up


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I think I am in love with those brakes


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well if you have over 20k the club membership is open 😂


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

What I want to know is what differences are there between a Caliper for steel discs and ceramic discs. When I was researching brakes upgrades for my S4 I could find identical looking Calipers for steel or ceramic discs but no information on what was different (other than the price)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The caliper is the same., standard r35. It’s the upgraded kit Omori offers, the discs were then swapped for what midland offers inc their pad & lines. Aki has the same.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Interesting. I’ve wanted ceramics for so long.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Prob check Akis build in SH


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Simonh said:


> Interesting. I’ve wanted ceramics for so long.











The Return Of Project 33 - Speedhunters


Although I haven’t driven the Skyline as much as I should, my obsession to improve and modernize the car has continued. However, since my last post on Speedhunters my focus has shifted away from the interior to the mechanical areas. Living in Japan, and specifically the greater Tokyo area, means...




www.speedhunters.com


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I found the post on his blog which is interesting but tbh doesn't tell me anything I don't already know.

anyway all this distracts from this thread and for the way I use my car I can't justify the cost anyway!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sure, they are a thing of beauty tho 👍😎

maybe one day il add them to the Hipo34


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Today was a good day 😎😎😎 last pieces to go ( badges & under trays)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

New Nismo engine mounts, licence plate & Nismo winkers (it’s a cross over month car so fitment was different than what was ordered previously ) 

next stop PPF


----------



## uknlargo (4 mo ago)

Ooof what a build! 

Just recently picked up a UK R34 GTR V-Spec myself. Needs a few bits and pieces, nothing as crazy as this though!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

uknlargo said:


> Ooof what a build!
> 
> Just recently picked up a UK R34 GTR V-Spec myself. Needs a few bits and pieces, nothing as crazy as this though!


enjoy. Cars nearly done now and I have listed all the spare parts. This particular car is a non v spec


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Loving the carbon prop shaft !
Where is it from ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wardiz said:


> Loving the carbon prop shaft !
> Where is it from ?


from HKS but it’s been sent off for balancing as they are not 100% based on feedback


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

New cluster for the new engine


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Previous cluster out / new one in


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Badges on ..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Lovely


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So most of the other parts sold now inc spare new in box Nismo parts that were double ordered or replaced with the Nismo Omori carbon option 

Thanks to Toni and others who collected in person & Julien where these parts will help build his yellow 34

final preparation on the fuel system via Mines and waiting on Nismo carbon intercooler pipes as the final big pieces

All new interior clips etc rad brackets , seat belts and others arrived from trust however few more pieces on order that will take a bit longer from Nissan

all coming together
(Ordered new Nismo filter as promised Julien the Airbox came with one and then realised it was needed for this build but stand by my word )


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

finishing touches 

z tune Nismo undertray


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fitted 👌😎


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Shame we can’t like a post more than once


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Simonh said:


> Shame we can’t like a post more than once


shame most builds don’t get a lot of traction like they used to - keeping this updated for the owner as a time stamp & record


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

As the cars have got rarer and more expensive peoples willingness to mod them has declined, that and the fact that there is little to be done that hasn’t been seen before.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Simonh said:


> As the cars have got rarer and more expensive peoples willingness to mod them has declined, that and the fact that there is little to be done that hasn’t been seen before.


agree they have got rarer

also tbh times change & people‘s lives move on. Myself included

good to still have a record of it all & happy to share


----------



## Jossman (10 mo ago)

To be fair, of all the cars I've owned over the years, I have always found Skylines & R34s in particular the most difficult to find build threads & advice/parts info for. Seems as though there's an air of secrecy around a lot of it as people try to protect their advantage over others maybe? Not sure. 

Certainly seems as though online resources are thin on the ground nowadays. It's a shame, I'd love to expand my knowledge a little more.

This build is awesome Matty, the owner must be chomping at the bit to get behind the wheel.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Stunning looking car and great spec build. One of my favourite threads for sure.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jossman said:


> To be fair, of all the cars I've owned over the years, I have always found Skylines & R34s in particular the most difficult to find build threads & advice/parts info for. Seems as though there's an air of secrecy around a lot of it as people try to protect their advantage over others maybe? Not sure.
> 
> Certainly seems as though online resources are thin on the ground nowadays. It's a shame, I'd love to expand my knowledge a little more.
> 
> This build is awesome Matty, the owner must be chomping at the bit to get behind the wheel.


its a quality build done right

owner has only driven the car once around the block upon import when it was stock so will be a totally different experience when the key is turned next time


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo cooling panel fitted & rad brackets (waiting on other pieces ) 
Rear fog all in


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I love those front Nismo undertrays but front lips are kind of sacrificial!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I love those front Nismo undertrays but front lips are kind of sacrificial!


Will just get another 🤭


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Love the front lip, was considering same although I have to admit the Global Auto one looks much better and might opt for that one instead.

Top build, kudos to the owner I am sure he will love it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Love the front lip, was considering same although I have to admit the Global Auto one looks much better and might opt for that one instead.
> 
> Top build, kudos to the owner I am sure he will love it.


the GA one is totally different quality tbh


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

R tune air scoop fitted to the bonnet & obviously lines up perfect both to the bonnet & the Airbox


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

matty32 said:


> the GA one is totally different quality tbh


Seen it up close when in Japan it is actually top notch quality wise.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Seen it up close when in Japan it is actually top notch quality wise.


whatever your happy with 👍 it just wasn’t a consideration for this build as wanted to keep it all Nismo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Top secret Hicas delete


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo Omori rear carbon muffler surround, looks nice with the Nismo titanium muffler


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

New Nismo filter in


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice and clean 👌


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

He won't want to drive it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> He won't want to drive it


It’s being tracked


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Kudos to him! Hope he's got PPF on the front!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Kudos to him! Hope he's got PPF on the front!


it’s heading for PPF next week pre engine fitting


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Muffler cleaned up


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Weekend starting off with some additional parts from Omori 👌😎 cant show the invoice as it has addresses


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pick up day 😎👌


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

pick up was by Phil Jones transport. Good friend & the only person i would trust to move any car around the country ( same mover who collected it from the docks, paint shop etc) - if you need transport- look him up

Lots still going on with this build. Currently making sure the paint is protected 👌😎
it’s been an amazing journey & made some great friendships through it too.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sourced a BNIB OEM gold front badge for a BCNR33 friend as a “thank you “ for his recent help on this build & it arrived safely

Good to see these items are still around


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Exciting times / PPf all done 

photos to follow tomorrow& updates


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Detailing done, ceramic coating & PPF & interior protected 

huge thanks to everyone involved. Photos don’t do the paint justice 

now on to the engine fitting


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Incase anyone is wondering if why no indicators on the wings / Early and late models are different (this car even tho is early build actually has late spec from factory as well as interior ) but they have now arrived along with new connectors.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Looking pretty slick


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Big thanks to mines on the boxes of happiness


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Saw the R34 today - picked up a couple of pieces that are booked to go to Mine’s for reprogramming 

all starting to come together


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well as many of you know it was the Rs meeting today at FSW. Got the ECU signed by Nakayma San at Mines pre mapping by them. Final details discussed & the R34 project all coming together


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Very excited. Shipping should be asap 👌 it’s all been photographed & documented 😎👍


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Getting final piece ready for engine fitting (not my photo, credit to Aki)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Got huge amount of photos this morning, videos and an interview with Mines on the build .. that’s the BBL33 in the back ..

it’s all getting there (engine and ancillaries packed, awaiting final invoice)

huge thanks to Aki & Dino


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

pretty!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup. Lots of new items going in . Starter , diff , clutch etc.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

built by legends r33in the background


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Looking good


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Slightly higher spec “7” than the BBL33 👌😎


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few of the items being shipped - photos by Dino


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

A lot going on in the background with this

shipping, filming & photos

uk fitting etc

nismo. Carbon intercooler pipes arrived. In uk

finishing touches nearly done

this build I think is one of the top builds on this forum in the years I’ve been in here. After which il be signing off for a little break - It’s been a total pleasure to have helped a friend with this process.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Quite a few HKS oil splash mats ordered as a thank you to those involved


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ordered 😎


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

More carbon

nismo Omori intercooler pipes

Final piece for the build


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

They do look awesome! 👍


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wardiz said:


> They do look awesome! 👍


Reason to keep twins 😂


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s arrived at another location


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Huge thank you to all those involved in the filming today at Trust Kikaku on this project 😎👌


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

once again, huge thanks to Dino in swinging by Ibaraki yesterday & documenting the final japan side of the journey at Trust Kikaku who were kind enough to store it over Christmas

Can’t post all the videos & pics but a few below


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

looks incredible Matty, literally the stuff of dreams for us Skyline nuts. I particularly like the carbon fibre hard pipes. Are these custom order? Cannot see them in the Nismo catalogue.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

R0B said:


> looks incredible Matty, literally the stuff of dreams for us Skyline nuts. I particularly like the carbon fibre hard pipes. Are these custom order? Cannot see them in the Nismo catalogue.



The airbox , pipes etc are non catalogue items by Nismo that are part of the CRS builds they offer. There’s about 5 or 6 parts non catalogue. All of which are on this build.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not sure how you add videos but il post the TK link


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

looking forward to watching the vid mate, merry xmas!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Small update. Huge thanks to TK esp Hannah


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Engine shipped today - on way to U.K. should take a couple of days to arrive at the destination


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Meanwhile went GR Yaris daily driver hunting 

This one wasn’t great at Toyota main dealer but managed to find the only new one in black with delivery miles on for my friend 😎 (2 year wait time apparently)


----------

